# bhyve - boot fail when use ahci-cd form file null-cd.iso



## SemFLY (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi ))

Download FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso
Install as usual, use this options

For Install
`-s 4,ahci-cd,FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso`


```
#!/bin/sh

bhyve -c 1 -s 7,fbuf,tcp=192.168.200.112:5920,wait \
-s 0,hostbridge \
-s 3,ahci-hd,fbsd_20GB.hdd \
-s 4,ahci-cd,FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso \
-s 10,virtio-net,tap2 \
-s 31,lpc -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
-m 1G -H -w fbsd
```

Install is ok, reboot, VM is off.
Edit string `-s 4,ahci-cd,FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso`


After install, standart boot.
`-s 4,ahci-cd,null-cd.iso`


```
#!/bin/sh

bhyve -c 1 -s 7,fbuf,tcp=192.168.200.112:5920,wait \
-s 0,hostbridge \
-s 3,ahci-hd,fbsd_20GB.hdd \
-s 4,ahci-cd,null-cd.iso \
-s 10,virtio-net,tap2 \
-s 31,lpc -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
-m 1G -H -w fbsd
```

And error this...







Remove string 
`-s 4,ahci-cd,null-cd.iso`

Boot is ok!

Before FreeBSD 11.2 Release, boot with null-cd.iso it's ok, but now, boot failed, when I use null-cd-iso.
Why ?
Tell please.


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 8, 2019)

Is there a specific reason for providing a null cd. I agree it should still boot, but the only reason I've seen for providing an empty cd device is for issues with old versions of Windows. (Now that it comes up, I may actually remove it from vm-bhyve and make it optional in config for anyone that really needs it)

I'd also recommend just using bhyveload as it's a lot quicker and more robust & efficient, unless you specifically want vnc.


----------

